# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  grafiskais LCD + Atmega pirmie solji

## zulu

Vai te ir kads kas ir izmantojis _RG12864A-YHY-X grafiskos(128x64) displejus Argusaa pieejamos vai lidziigus ,atmegas projektos?var buut var padalities pieredzee?negooglejas pat neviena sakariga slegfuma shema.esu apguvis matricu LCD ( 16x2 ..utt) slegumus viss darbojas.apstaties nevelos ,gribas tikt lidz tiem projektiem ar mobilo telefonu displejiem.visa shi jezja ir amatiera limenii.neesu programmetajs!  bet radioamatieris YL... ar lielu pacietiibu 

ps.atvainojos par transliitu garumziimes izbeidzaas_

----------


## habitbraker

Meklee netaa "GLCD AVR interfacing", "128*64 graphic LCD examples" un tml. 
Par shito teemu info, kodi, sheemas ir tonnaam.  :: 

PS. Shitie atshjiras no simbolu (Taviem 16*2) ar to, ka mees nesuutam ascii kodus, bet gan pikselju datus. Taatad burti utt, jaaziimee pashiem.

----------


## zulu

dumjs jautajums .vai esi parliecinats ka visiem LCD uz borta vienadi kontrolieri un datu shinas slegumi? metodom tika esu izmeijinajies 128x64 un nokijas 3510 un vel shadus tadus .un pat "iespidinat" liniju nav izdevies !ja es saprotu ka jazime pasham atminos beisiku un ZXspectrumu  ::

----------


## zulu

manam noraditajam LCD google neko neatrod netici pagoogle pats!jaa arzemes visi cep augsha sazin ko bet vinjiem tie lcd no citiem razjotajiem.es velos ar tiem kas tuvak lai neveiksmes gadijuma varu iegadat atri citu.te tas briinums ir-> http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=47566.Jaa un vel kas *Proteus ISIS* simulatora sarakstos ir LCD kuru analogi nav LV uz sitienu piejami man

----------


## JDat

Neesmu sīki pētījis, bet... Grafiskajam displejam vadība notiek krietni savādāk ne kā 16x2 character, jo tev ir jāzīmē katrs pikselis nevis jārakste teksts. Pieslēgus? Kā lai saka. Standars? Bet kāds? Būs laiciņš pameklēesu googlē. Elektriski tur nebija nekas pārāk sarežģits. Softiski gan ir lietas, kuras stipri atšķirās. Sorry par manu balamutēšanu, bet uz sitienu nevaru apstiprināt savus vārdus ar linkiem no weba. Piedodet, man tagad nav laika. Vēlāk kaut ko konrētu iemetīšu, bet gan jau paši atradīsiet ātrāk.

----------


## zulu

paldies par atsauciibu.jaa mekleju gan  ::  ar kodiem nebutu problemu,sakuma varetu pazakt citu hex kodus un iemest kada atmelii.bet baida LCD kontroliera kas uz borta tam saderiba .ISIS parsvara visi figure ar sed1520 sed1565.manam infas nav tikai taas 3 melnaas piles kas liecina par 3 servisa kontrolieru klatbutni LCD aizmugure  :: jaa pacietibas man pietiek drizak baidos par argusa grafisko LCD krajumu neveiksmes gadijumaa .jo dziljam mezjaa jo vairak koku :P tiko atradu sho ,meigjinashui atkartot http://mega-avr.ucoz.ru/publ/codevis..._part1/1-1-0-6
PS.mana albuma"atmega" ir bildes tur viss saprotamaaks

----------


## ansius

RTFM - tam pašam argus linkam klāt nāk pdf kur ir pietiekami smalki kā lietot, pārējais - pacietīga urbšanās cauri, nevis ieguglējiet manā vietā...

----------


## zulu

*vai cienijamais ansius izlasija manu jautajumu raksta sakumaa !!!?*  ::  vai parzini *nt7108* borta LCD kontrolieri!?ja jaa tad uzklausaam  ::  ja nee tad ... ::

----------


## JDat

Vispār jau ansiusam taisnība. Viss ir rakstīts iekš argus datu lapas. 8 drātis datiem, 6 vadībai un uz priekšu... Ja jau argusā noprikts, tad instrukciju var meklēt arī tajā pat argusā. Ir viņiem arī komoenti, kuriem līdzi nāk datu lapas...

----------


## zulu

...tas jau pagatne laiks nestav uz vietas !jaa pdf-s man ir !  ::  nav nav tik vienkarshi ar tam dratiim  :: ! no sakuma es ar ta domaju un aplauzos projeks staveja 3 gadus iesaldets!tagat esu atvaljinajuma un uz pilnu klapi.vakardiena beidzas shorit 6 no riita .sodiena atsakas 12 pusienas laika  ::  
   sarezgjitakais ir tas ja kope kadu shemu un izmanto prosivku kas izradas citam LCD borta kontrolierim un( testa programma* isis*) izmet kljuudu.bet nu gaju citu celju atradu arzemju saitos pilnu dokumentaciju kada projekta arii ar isis projekta shemu un palaidu simulatora. 
 bet atrast mana LCD projektu nu ir tiesham gruti visu dienu kjekseju failus un googleju.domaju kas viss bus ok galvenais ir rakt 
ps ..rezultatu bildes albumaa  :: !
73!

----------


## JDat

Hehe! 73! Tas labi.

Man kā amatierim, kurs nedaudz ir redzējis arduino un AVR studi, ir jautājums: kas ir isis? Kā tu raksti un testē savu projektu LCD kotekstā? Es to visu redzu salīdzinoši vienkārši. Pieslēgt datu drātis pie viena porta, lai var uzreiz pa baitiem rakstīt/pasīt. Pie citiem portiem pieslēgt vadības drātis un kustināt visu saskaņā ar datu lapu. Sāc ar vienkāršam lietām. Ieraksti visus piskeļus ar 1, tad kādu režģi pamēgini. No sērijas salsēdzam visu. Uzrakstam koda gabalu. nokompilējām bez kļūdām (un bez warning ja iespējams) iedzenam iekš AVR un saktamies kas iznāk. Itkā primitīva un lēna metode, bet labi palīdz aptaustīt pamatus. Kad LCD savaldīts, tad arī ir vērs strādāt ar simulatoriem. Ko darīt ja simulatorā ir kāda kļūda un simulators nav pilnvērtīgs? Atliek tikai testēt dzīvē. Es tikai daļēji saprotu tos kuri sāk kaut ko simulēt likt kopā moduļus un tirpina tikai klikšķināt nemēginot iedziļināties būtībā, dzelžos uc praktiskākās lietās.

----------


## abergs

GOOGLE.com:



> Samsung *KS0108* is a generic display controller found in certain display modules.      The following controllers are known to be compliant to KS0108:     
> Samsung S6B0108 (_verified_)
> Samsung S6B0708
> Samsung S6B2108
> Samsung KS0708
> Hitachi HD61202
> *Neotec NT7108     * 
> AX6108

----------


## zulu

iej te un palasi !  http://www.labcenter.com/ index.cfm   ISIS ir virtuala testa programma kas ljauj ari pielegteis realam iericem pa usb ltp utt... lidzi nak bibliotekas ar atmeljiem lcd un analogajiem elementiem tests tiek viekts realaa laikaa! nu kompitim jabuut zjiglam  ::

----------


## zulu

paldies! jaa roku tani virzienaa Zamzunga klons to jau sapratu pats.jaa jau laikam mineju iesakumaa neesu programmists! esu radio amatieris!augsta limenja valodas vel sveshas baskoma ar matricu LCD gaja cauri nezinu ka bus te  ::   AVR studio ir ari literatura bet vel nav zinashanu tadu! 
  ja kads pajataatu ka uzbuvet amatieru SSB radio tad tas butu vienkarshak   :: 
73!

----------


## JDat

Kada jēga no tāda simulatora? Man kaut kā pietiek ar AVR iebūvēto simulatoru un miers. Labāk kaut ko uzlodēt un saslēgt ne kā čakarēties ar simulatoriem...

----------


## zulu

nu zjel sabojat 10-15Ls laikam ta LCD matrica maksaja man  ::  skatos ka argusa ari plaukti tukshojas

----------


## JDat

Var sabojāt tikai nepareizi pieslēdzot barošanu vai tml. No nepareiziem datiem nesabojāsi to displeju.

Es jau kaut ko rakstījis priekš AVR? Sadalai megauzdevumu mazākos. Uzdevums: Uzzīmēt eglīti uz grafiskā displeja. Vajag vietu kur ir eglītes attēls. Vajag datus nosūtīt uz displeju. No sākuma atstrādā datu sūtīšanu. Uztaisi jamo kā funciju (pieļauju ka ASM netiek izmantot) kura nosūta vienu datu porciju (baits). Tāpat funckijas kuras noreseto un sagatavo displeju darbam. Tad funkciju kura nosūta veselu kaudzi ar datiem uz displeju. Kas tur sarežģits? Kāpēc simulatoru vajag. Ar tiem superpupersimulatoriem ir visādi. Var pēkņi nebūt tavs megadisplejs vai vēl kaut kas gļukains. Pie tam AVR Studio ir pa velti a proteus "jāņem interneta veikalā"... Kaut kā tā metodika jau saknē ir biju dīvaina, bet varbūt tā ir moderni un es neko nesaprotu...

----------


## zulu

esu izmantojis tikai baskom.bija kaut kada avr ja nemaldos padarga bet tiku pie tas  ::  butiiba bija tada ka lai iesaktu uz tas ko darit bija jaiziet neskaitami logi un operacijas lidz tiec pie realas baltas lapas uz kuras vari ko rakstit man tas neiepriecinaja atmetu uz laiku to.lidz shim visadi apeju baskoma trukumus ja laika intervalu korektu tad piesledzu arejo gjeneratoru chips tikai sadala frekvenci un izdara matematiskas funkcijas.agrak to visu nacas lodet no tranzistoriem pretestibaam regjistriem .
tiko apskatiju ,ir man CodeVisionAVR v1.25.9  un astudio4b623 abas gan ir itkaa maksas programmas  ::

----------


## JDat

Āāā. Tatad pamatu pamati. Arduino variantu kā opciju neesi izskatījis? Es arī sāku ļoti nedraudzīgā veidā. Assemblers uz PIciem+LPT programmators. PS: es tomēr nenodedzināju LPT portu. AVR arī sākās ar LPT portu un assembleri. Kad pamēģināju arduino, tad sapratu ka ne vienmēr ir jācakarējas. Reizēm priekš eksperimentiem nevajag domāt par smuku kodu vai to ka nesmukais bremzē utml. Viss ir ērti. Nevajag nekādu LPT utml. Piespraud USB štepseli un daries. Nospied pogu un viss ierogrammēts utml.

----------


## zulu

ne lai pieslegtos kompim droshibas pec panjemu starta komplektu tjipa attyni 2313 un tad ltp programmatoru uzlodeju baskoms bija lidz ka sak zalja gaisma nekadu nezinamo ja nedoma par LTP nosvilinashanu :P baskomam brinishkjigas instrukcijas paraugi utt jauniba izmeigjinajos zxspectrum uz beisik bazes ta ka zinaju uz ko eju skatos ardimo lets ar super puped LCD bet nekas man nevajag rotaljlietu.LCD tagat 800X480 nemaksa neko chipi arii bet galvenais ir ielausties tajaa musdienigaja programeshanas videe

----------


## zulu

vienigais uz ko skatos ir ardino programmators http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=47130nu to struntu netaisos pats lodet iegadashu gatavu.ieskaties un varbut vari pakomentet vai nekljudos par to dzelzi ,jaa vai ardino stradas zem bascom? vispar esu jau praktikjis patik eksperimentet buvet utt.sho kontrolieru izmantoshana man ir aktuala citiem saviem hobijiem radio vadamo lidmodelju smadzenem radiosakaru joma kaa arii pachekot mocja aizdedzes bloku  ::

----------


## JDat

iesaku arduino. Ja gribēsies nopietnāk, tad gan jau migrēsi uz C, un ja gribēsies vēl nopietnāk tad arī pie ASM pieradīsi.

Nu jā, es arī pēc būtības esmu beisikānis. Tomēr priekš arduino pamati uzraktīti netehniskā valodā. Sintakse atšķirās bet nav mirstamā kaite. Manuprāt arduino ir vienkārši un ērti ja galvenais ir paspēlēties vai ātri uztaisīt kaut ko konkrētu un strādājošu nevis uzrakstīt superpuper pareizu kodu.

----------


## zulu

redzi man ar to maketu ka es saucu ardino ir par isu tas bus viena eksemplaraa.bet atmegas man ir pravs krajums un izprintet nogludinat plati prieks smd-kaam tas jau ir ikdiena ja vel ir laba lodeshanas stacija viss notiek un katam projektam sava platiite ,jaa varu pcb nospiest no ardino  ::  man tas stulbs jautajums vai tani atmega no ardino jau stav iekshaa kaada programminja vai tur tiras atmegas izmanto?

----------


## habitbraker

> vienigais uz ko skatos ir ardino programmators http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=47130nu


 Tas nav programmators, bet gan USB <-> UART konverters. Ar taadu vareetu programmeet tikai tad, ja gala mcu ir bootloaders.

----------


## zulu

labi ok vienkarshaka valodaa kaa tas buutu?  ::  man ir boscom proga tuksha atmega un usb kur liekam to mcu.....? cik saprotu pietiek jau ar usb to serial konvertieri jo atmega saprot serialo datu apmainju? jaunakajiem kompishiem jau vairs nav taa lpt  ::  un jaa skatiju infas ka treknaas atmegas saprot usb un netikai to  ::  bet tas nakotnei ....
...galiigi no teemas atgajaam par Graf.LCD pasham nak smiekli  ::  lidzas testa plates vadi cipi un lcd  ::  velos palaist konkreti to LCD tas arii bus stimulam macities to C
 te vel tads *USB-RS232* http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php...ducts_id=48409

----------


## habitbraker

AVR programmeejas pa SPI portu. Taa tava linka ieriice ir datu apmainjai izmantojot MCU UART interfeisu. Lai caur taadu ierakstiitu firmwari, MCU jaamaak ieksheeji rakstiit savu flashu (ATMEGA maak) un tajaa jaabuut bootloaderim. Bootloaderis - programma, ar kuras paliidziibu vari sanjemt datus pa UART (shajaa gadiijumaa) un izmantojot pashprogrammeeshanas funkciju atjaunot iisto programmu. Lai ierakstiitu bootloader programmu, vajadzees parasto programatoru.
Reku: http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?products_id=47122 Shajaa piemeeram jau ir bootloaderis.

----------


## JDat

Habitbraker! Nečakarē smadzenes! Tu tak neesi Epis.  ::  Joks!

Emm. Parastam mirstīgajam ir vienkārša dzīve. Pieslēdzam arduino pie datora ar USB vadiņu un viss notiek. Spiežam programmā pogu "upload" un uz arduino mirgo LEDi, griežās motori un grafiskie LCD zīmē eglītes... Bet. Brīnumi notiek tikai pasakās. PAtiesībā uz arduino plates ir barošanas stabilizatori lai var nobarot no 9 voltiem. Kvarcs. Nu kā tad procesors bez kvarca?  ::  Pats procesors, jeb mikrokotrolieris. Iesaku ņemt PCBduino ar Atmega328. Arduino klons kuru lodē te pat Latvijā. "stepseļi lai pie noteiktām kājam varētu pieslēgtg LCD uc lietiņas. Tad ir mistiska maza mikrenīte. Varianti ir dažādi, tāpēc nosaukšu FT232RL mikreni. Tas ir MAGIC! Tā mikrene savienu AtMega un USB ligzdu. Kā? Dators arduino platīti sarpot kā seriālo portu (COM ports). Ko tālāk? Tātad mikrene USB pārvērš Par serialo portu. Savukārt mikrokontrolieris pieslēgts pie tā virtuālā COM porta. Tur staigā TTL līmeņi utml. Kāpēc tā vajag? Vienkārši iekš MCU ir jau iešūts tā sauktais BOOTLODERis. Rezultātā pēc MCu reset palaižas nevis mūs kods, bet gan bootloaderis. Jamais nodrošina ērtu mūsu programmas (.HEX faila) iešušanu un palaišanu. Piekritīs taču ka ērtāk piespraust USB vadiņu un nospiest UPLOAD pogu nevis čakarēties ar dzelzisku LPT portu. Esmu abus variantus mēģinājis un mans, necilais, viedokis ir tāds: piespraus USB vadiņu un nedomāt ne par kādiem LPT portiem vai programmatoriem ir daudz ērtāk.

----------


## zulu

piekritu un eju usb > 232 tani virziena ! cik aiznem vietu tas BOOTLODERis? attyni arii ieliistu vai ta pa plaanu?  ::  vai to bootladeri bus iespeja nokopet un pasham ieladet atmegaa?man pietiek ar serialo atrumu ka nekaa nav jau nekada razjoshana bet hobijs
73!

----------


## zulu

par grafiskajiem LCD neviens skatos taa i negrib runaat ?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Ko Tu gribi zinaat par GLCD? Kas ir 73?

Par ATtiny bootloaderiem piemeeram: http://jtxp.org/tech/tinysafeboot_en.htm Bet, lai vinju ieshuutu, vajadzees parastais ICSP programmators

----------


## zulu

73 ir radio sakaru kods kas noziimee uz redzeshanos  :: .ir iespeja uz 145,5Mhz vai 430Mhz!  :: parunaties! mani interese vai ar baskoma palidzibu ir iespeja izveidot programmu prieksh Lcd128X64 ? pietiks ja kaut pikselis aktivizesies  :: 

ps.paraleelaa pasaule http://www.lral.lv/

73!

----------


## JDat

Paga. Davai pēc kārtas. Arduino ir divi varianti. Vai nu nopērs pa 12-14 Ls vai nu DIY. Ja pēc gatavu tad viss ir iekšā (par USB kabeli nezinu, ir vai nav komplektā). Tur jau iekšā ir iesprausts AtMega328 un saprogrammēts. Tiny2313 te ņe pričom. Gribētu pat teikt skarbus vārdus: pagaidām aizmirsti par Tiny2313. Noliec plauktiņā... Kad pienāks laiks un zināšanas tad arī domāsi par tiny2313.

Ja mēs paši taisam arduino no detaļām un savas PCB, tad... tad tas ir cits stāsts. Defaultā arduino ir paredzēts ar AtMega8 vai AtmEga328, bet ir arī citi varianti.

Arduino ir vēl viens patīkams bonuss. Ja tev pēkšni vajag ISP programmatoru priekš citiem AVR čipiem, tad Arduino elementāri (ielādēt pareizo softu) pārvēršas par programmatoru un tu vari pāršut citus AVR čipsu bez liekām galvas sāpēm. Tikai tādā scenārija vajag 6 dzīslu kabelīti, kuru lodētājs uztais 5 minūšu laikā.

Grafiskie LCD? Ko tur runāt. Esmu tādus redzējis, pinus skatījies, PDF lasījis. Pašama tādu programmēt un lietot nav sanācis. Tāpēc tik smalki nepateikšu. Te jau vārāk es cepos par pareizās programmēšanas vides izvēli. Nekas nav uzspiests, vienkārši tās ir manas bažas par to proteus ISIS softu, jo manuprāt to visu var vienkāršāk un bez proteus. Tas tāpat kā salīdzināt Didža un radioamatieru metodes antenu skaņošanā.  :: 

73! arī tev!

----------


## zulu

jaa tada doma bij ka ardino var izmantot kaa usb interfeisu talak neiedziljinajos jo dzivee neesu lietojis ne redzejis to!bet tiny 2313 tomer nav zeme metama jaa zinu ta ir paveca jau bet savu dara ,visu cienju sietlas ielejai  ::  mazliet kljudijies,sho to sakuma limeni buveju uz atmegaam  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Varu Tev savu taarpa kodu iedot  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVHvniNw2Ss
Bet nu ar Basic paliidzeet nevareeshu....

----------


## zulu

savstarpeji  ::  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XjcGZu0Q9M jaa labs saakuma projektinsh ::  baidos ka ari pa sarezgjitu butu algoritms bet ar paste kopii var izdarit brinumus  ::  lai nu paliek velakam laikam  ::

----------


## zulu

paeksperimenteji ar solju motorinu vai buveji CNC? ::  es uzbuveju ,caur LTP ar kcam vadiju kordinatu galds rupniecisais manualais ,partaisits.savadi bet shis bija nopietns projekts un pirmais kuru uzdroshinajos pieslegt datoram.viss aizgaja ilgi cinijos ar iestatijumiem bet tas jau bija ka ists saldais ediens

----------


## zulu

Nu liekas mājas darbu esu izpildijis uzinstalēju *avr studio 4.15*b623* , codevision pro ,ponyprog 207c* .pirmās divas novecojušhas pa 3 gadiem.Ir STK200/300 savietojams LTP programmators  ,atmega8 un xxx.HEX fails kā arī shēma ar attiecīgo GLCD128X64.Papildus tam visam projekts stradā ISIS simulatorā!Bascom paņema manu HEX failu tikai pie parbaudes paziņoja ka ir kļūdas 1.un 2.rindā.Ponyprog ņem bet tālāk negāju dzelzi kalšu pa dienu! code vision ari ņem pretī tik liekas parlieku daudz tur tie iestatījumi  vajadzīgi  ::  .Varbūt kāds *pieredzējis* spēs pakomentēt kā optimalāk rīkoties tālāk soli pa solim ?
LIdz rItam  :: 
73!

----------


## habitbraker

aa, tas Proteusaa simuleejas? Tikai ciinies ar ieshuushanu?

----------


## zulu

jaa simulejas tagat vajadzetu ieshut ar kadu no s shim programmam caur stk200.kura butu pareizakaa proga?

----------


## JDat

Atgriežotoes pie arduino tēmas...

Lietoju tādu iesācēja variantu: http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...8P/hwindex.htm
Šis ir tas pats kas Arduino UNO.


Softu novelkam no šejienes: http://arduino.cc/en/Main/Software

Te ir šis tas no pamatu pamatiem: http://arduino.cc/en/Guide/Windows

Kā palais programmēšanas vidi. Kā sakonfigurēt visu vajadzīgo. Kā atvērt paraugu. Kā ierakstīt mūsu programmu iekš MCU utt.
Ejam tālāk. Paraugkodu aprasts un paskaidrojumi ar nosacītajām shēmām. http://arduino.cc/en/Guide/Windows


Ja atkāpjamies no arduino un runājam BASIC priekš mikrkontrolieriem. Es savulaik izmantoju šo: http://gcbasic.sourceforge.net/
Der gan priekš PIC gan priekš AVR. Ir arī grafiskā versija kad salik rimbulīšus un sistēma pārejo izdara. Priekš tiem kuri negrib programmēt. Kādā stāvoklī un cik stabili šobrīd tas BASIC brīnums strā'da? Nezinu neesmu 2-3 gadus izmantojis. Man pagaidām pietiek ar arduino.

----------


## zulu

izraadaas ka jaunatnei ar lasishanu tomer ir probleemas!es teicu 80 -gados!!!! tad dzivojam aiz dzelzs aizkara un dazsh kas te posto pat vecakiem padoma tad nebija.vieglajaa rupnieciba bija Italju un DDR iekartas nacas tas remonteet un tani laikaa visa ta padarishana rupnicaa salidzinot kas bija aarpus taas bija ka kosmodromaa.pat lai kaut ko labotu stradajam tikai ar importa instrumentiem !ja italju 80 gadu motorishi palika atminja .DDR razjotaju gan piemirsu, bet biezji tiem sadega tinumi ! bet konvertori kas nav rupnieciskie jau sen palikushi leti nu protams ar jaudu lidz 300 W ! nezinu kaads kuram te tas izglitibas limenis .bet nevienu licenzetu radioamatieri pagaidam satikt nav izdevies ! tas varetu but tapec ka mums ir mazliet taas runas nopietnakas un ar savstarpeju cienju ,kaa IT taa arii radio vilnjos ! lai jums veicas ,cepaties taalaak !
73 !
ps .starp citu shodien palaidu savu daljeci sadedzinato LCD 128*64 puse matricas stradaa! un pietiek ar LTP programmatoru un bascom ! tur par visu ir padomajushi talantiigi inzjenieri !

Config Graphlcd = 128 * 64sed , Dataport = Porta , Controlport = Portc , Ce = 1 , Ce2 = 0 , Cd = 4 , Rd = 3 , Reset = 2 , Enable = 5
Line(0 , 0) -(120 , 60) , 255 ' diagonal line
Line(0 , 120) -(120 , 0) , 255 ' diagonal line
Line(0 , 0) -(120 , 0) , 255 ' horizontal upper line
Line(0 , 60) -(120 , 60) , 255 'horizontal lower line
Line(0 , 0) -(0 , 60) , 255 ' vertical left line
Line(120 , 0) -(120 , 60) , 255
For X = 1 To 10
Circle(20 , 20) , X , 125 ' show circle
Wait 1
Circle(20 , 20) , X , 0 'remove circle
Wait 1
Next

----------


## zulu

Tēma ir slēgta ! Viss notiek ...

----------


## JDat

Noslēgt var, bet interesanti niansēs... Komandas no datasheet strādā kā paredzēts? Uz kāda akmeņa palaidi? Izejas kodu varētu parādīt. Utml lietas.

----------


## zulu

kods ir foruma tanī zarā kur mani visi apsmējāt ! visi tik zinoši te komentēja bet beigās tikai viens spēja nodemonstrēt reālu projektu kas darbojas ar glcd matricu ! beigās iznāca tā , pats uzdevu jautājumu un pašam nākas atbildēt.  :: 
73!

----------


## JDat

Ir viena cita lieta. Neba tagad visi LV elektroniķi tikai to vien dara kā ar gLCD krāmējas. Katram savs. Pavisam cita lieta, kā iemācīties kaut ko jaunu. Vienai daļai tas ir bez problēmām. Tāpēc tadi parasti neko nejautā bet paši izkož un izdara. Piemēram man briest daži projektiņi ar radio lietām saistīti. Kaut vai RFM12B transīvera palaišana (apmēram tas pats ko šodien 500 mW topikā ierakstīji par attālumiem). Nu lūk. Tas, salīdzinot ar gLCd tiešām ķiniešu ābece. Kāpēc? Tāpēc ka reaļa vadība tam verķim neatbilst ar PDF. PDFā daudz ķļudu. Tāpat paraugkods ir dīvains un neatbilst aprakstam, kas ir dažas lapas iepriekš. Vot tur tad arī ir ko noņemties. Esmu redzējis kā vismaz sivi ir čakarējušies. Ko es? Var jau googlēt un pašam uzrbties cauri, bet es būšu nekāunīgāks: kas pieķeršos tam projektam klāt, tad paprasīšu no citiem gatavu kodu. Modificēšu kā man vajag un darbināšu. Var arī googles pakalpojumus izmantot.

Tāpat man ir dīvains projekts uz 27 Mhz. Tur gan viss praktiski no nulles jātaisa. Tā ka. Ja esi Rīdzinieks un es nepaslinkošu ar antenu, tad arī būs mums 73!

PS: Protams ka viss notiks īstenā radiopirātu stilā. Tobiš bez papīriem, bet arī bez traucēšanas citiem ētera lietotājiem.

----------


## JDat

Kā tev izdevās pusi no gLCD sadedzināt? Kas attiecas uz bascom un lpt. Var jau ja gribās. Kaut vai ar qbasic zem DOSa, bet... Tā ir pagātne. Es palieku slinks un negribu čakarēties. Tā vietā tad arī izvēlos arduino. Vienkārši un darbojas. Teorijā darbojas, jo praksē nav bijusi vajadzīga lietot gLCD. Varbūt kādreiz tālā nākotnē pamēģināšu...

----------


## zulu

atceries to ja raidīsi AM vai FM modēs tad tavi traucējumi būs jau atšifrējami ar vienkāršāko kaimiņu TV (lien patiešo starpfrekvencē kas ir blakus vai harmonikas antenas ieejā no kurām tikt vaļā tev nav pieredze)! silti iesaku nelegāli neko neraidīt ! nokārto licenzi un tad uz priekšu ! šai lauciņā neticu vai tev kāds var dot pieredzes bagātākus padomus !
ps.radio ēterā ar pirātiem nesazinos !

----------


## zulu

pusi nodedzinaju tad kad kādreiz iegooglēju shēmu pec skata viss ok bet nepadomāju ka katram ražotājam savs pinu algoritms.iepūtu barošanu ne tur kur vajaga.pilnigas muļķības , bascom ir vienkārš un kā redzi jebkuru dzelzi var notestēt ! galvenais lēti ērti un vienkārši

----------


## JDat

Āāā. Skaidrs. Bascom tas ir beisikveidīgāis priekš AVR. Nu... Ja ar jamo ir ētri un negribās neko mainīt dzīvē, tad Arduino nav vērts. Kad iebrauksi niansēs, tad varēsi par arduino bootloadei iecept savā čipā un ar avrdude (vai ko citu) pa seriālo portu gāzt iekšā savus bascom rezultātus (.hex). Tikai viena lieta, tur vajag samērā čakarēties un eksperimentēt. Teorētiski, varu, praktiski nav laika un lielas gribēšanas. Bet nu... Ideja ir pasviesta. Atliek tikai kādam realizēt.

Par barošanu... Hmm. Kā jau teicu var sabojāt gLCD ja nepareizi pieslēdz barošanu. Tā teikt: vienreiz salodē, septiņreiz pārbaudi un tikai tad, varbūt ir vērts pieslēgt.

Notestēt ērti? Nu jā. Kātram savs. Vienam bascom, citam foršās govs beisiks, citam dators ar linux un Gambas, citam arduino vai C vai ASM. Gaumes un pieraduma jautājums. Vienīgais ko cenšos iespēju robešās: mazāk programmas pirkt "internetveikalos". Ne vienmēr tas izdodas, bet mēģinu. Bezmaksas softiem viena priekšrocība: mēdz stādāt iekš linux. Man tas ir svarīgi.

----------


## zulu

vakar izlasiju ka baskomam arī ir tas bootladeris jaunajās programmas versijās.smieklīgi, 92 versijā jau bet es paskatijos ka man ir jau 95.tā lūk.pagaidām nav vaļas ko citu mācīties jāstrādā un tad jau var pie šā tā gatava tikt priekš vaļasprieka.šobrīd acis metu uz jauno transīveri no Yaesu -FT3000.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0MsZCxitF5Q

----------


## Katodstars

zulu izskataas peec veel viena Epja. apkārt teemai daudz, par teemu maz un paareejie vēl beigaas izraadaas muljkji.

----------


## australia

nedaudz ne par tēmu - bet par ātrdarbību. Cik saprotu, šim displejam "Response time"= 200ms.
nav kāds manījis ko labāku līdzīgā cenu kategorijā? esmu bakstījis tikai 4 rindu simbolu displeju ar 150ms. Bremzīgs.

----------


## Delfins

diez vai, jo visi viņi būvēti uz vieniem un tiem pašiem kontrolieriem. pāris modeļi dažādās variācijās (ja vienā cenu segmentā)
Nav jau viņi domāti baigai grafikai/militāriem mērķiem

Paskaties varbūt uz OLED, ko tirgo ebay

http://www.adafruit.com/datasheets/UG-2864HSWEG01.pdf

----------


## zulu

Plānā galdiņa urbējiem un foruma bānotajiem , *tarpiem* un sazin vēl kam ! *variet izslēgt mani no foruma ,* neapvainošos ! jo savu sasniedzu patstāvīgi, *GLCD darbojas nevainojami* ! Daži gudrīši pat ignorē manu uzdoto jautājumu kā tēmu ! Bet te izsaka savas gudrības (domāju viņi pat īsti nezin aiz kura gala jātur lodāmurs ) !  Laimīgas jums tās diskusijas ! Paldies tiem kas palīdzeja ar padomu !
ps.Domāju ka ēterā šo tēmu būtu vieglāk bijis apspriest jo tur nav šo diletantu un tur viņi nebūs !
73!

----------


## australia

šeku reku, veca tēma. Izvilku vienu noputējušu kasti ar atmel projektiņu...  :: 

Ir kādam ticis nagos kāds OLED eksemplārs?

man pagaidām ir DOGM 128x64 monohromais. maita tomēr smērējas, ja gribu zīmēt līkni... (tādu līkni kā kardiogrammai)
Pieļauju, ka ar OLED simt punkt` jābūt visam čikeniekā ar ātrdarbību, ne?

Fočenē tā neredz, bet nu dzīvē smērējas. un mainot skata leņķi ir citi brīnumi.


Cik pagūglēju, eksistē 2.54 collu oled. Ebrejā kaut kas tāds ir. Atslēgvārdi: 2.42 OLED 128x64
Kādi vēl varianti?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tie mazie Tevis minētie OLDi ir ļoti piedūrīgi, pikselis maziņš, strādā ātri, pats pat pieejams bez platītes, attiecīgi, ērti integrējams.

----------


## australia

Vēl atliek jautājums - vai vispār, un cik ļoti viņi ir 'dimmabli'.

Laikam nekas neatliek, kā ebay. Rīgā veikalos ieraudzīt droši vien ir bezcerīgi? Moš kādam ir vai taisās pasūtīt?

----------


## australia

Kā tur ir ar to Ēbaju? Palīdziet tikt galā. Nekad nav nācies lietot karti internetveidīgajiem ebayiem. Vispār jau es esmu uz dir$as, ja teorētiski pirkumam internetā pietiek ar kartes cipariem, kurus rimčika pārdevēja var nopeilēt.
1) Reģistrācija PayPalā ir tā kā obligāta?
2) Savā PayPalā es vēsā mierā varu sievas karti reģistrēt?

----------


## abergs

> 1) Reģistrācija PayPalā ir tā kā obligāta?


 Neesmu izmantojis citu maksāšanas sistēmu: drošība/ātrums/uzticamība/atpazīstamība,



> 2) Savā PayPalā es vēsā mierā varu sievas karti reģistrēt?


 nezinu, nepateikšu...

----------


## australia

2) neba nu gluži sieva vēlāk varētu mani tiesā sūdzēt par nopirktajiem displejiem, bet, operējot ar sievas karti, laikam tomēr gudrāk būtu izveidot viņai pašai PayPal kontu.
PayPal iesaka lietot katram savu kontu ar savām kartēm. Citviet rakstīts, ka nemaz nebūs iespējams piereģistrēt sievas karti parastajam PayPal kontam. Nākamais līmenis jau būs "business account", kur kaut ko tamlīdzīgu var izveikt.
Bet nu mani tas vairs neinteresē.

----------


## australia

3) Vai man ir jēga ņemt kaut ko no viena pārdevēja, lai tas viss atnāk vienā sūtījumā? un ja ņemšu no dažādiem pārdevējiem, tad būs vairāki sūtījumi?

----------


## sasasa

> 2) Savā PayPalā es vēsā mierā varu sievas karti reģistrēt?


 Paypal ir droša un ērta apmaksas sistēma. Tad kāpēc mēģināt to apčakarēt izmantojot ne savas kartes? Vai tu bankā arī mēģini iesmērēt svešu pasi vai kaimiņa personas kodu, kad veic kādus daījumus?




> 3)  ja ņemšu no dažādiem pārdevējiem, tad būs vairāki sūtījumi?


 Nu kā var atnākt vienā sūtījumā preces no dažādiem pārdevējiem?  Tā tak nav Maxima, kur tev visu vienā kastē sapakos.. Kas viņi tagad skries viens pie otra ,katrs no savas pasaules malas, lai kopīgi dotos uz vienu pasta nodaļu?  Loģiski padomā!!   :: 

 Visvienkāršākais - piereģistrējies, nopērc kautko kaut pa 1 dolāru un pats sapratīsi kas un kā notiek.

...piektdiena laikam grūta diena  ::

----------


## abergs

3) katrs pārdevējs tak darbojas kā viņam sanāk/izdevīgāk. Un lai mazāks juceklis ar maksāšanu taisu katram pārdevējam savu pasūtījumu/samaksu.

----------


## australia

Paldies, abergs, par konstruktīvām atbildēm.
P.S.
uz sievas karti tēmēju, jo vienkārši viņa ir stipri tukšāka. That's it. Tēma slēgta.

----------


## JDat

Kapēc nevari darīt tā pat kā es. Uztaisi divus kontus un divas kartes. Vienā kartē (ši karte nestrādā internea pirkumiem) ikdienas tēriņi (RIMI utt) otra karte internetam (dārgāka, bet darbojas internetā). Turi "interneta" kontu tukšu līdz brīdim kamēr jāiepērkas. Kad vajag, tad no pamatkonta ieskaiti vajadzīgo naudiņu+daži EURO komisijai utt. Pārmešana starp kontiem notiek mazāk kā 5 min laikā. Tas arī viss. Pat nevajag izmantot PayPal kontu. Viss darbojas Swedbank ietvaros. Otro karti izmantoju arī kad izbraucu ārā no Latvijas. Teorētiski droši. Salikti vajadzīgie limiti lai nebūtu cūcību utml. Bet... Nekad neesmu iepircies iekš eBay, tomēr esmu sūtījis visādus štruntiņus (pulksteņi, t-krekli) no vēl šaubīgākām interneta vietņēm Ķinā. Tā ka... Viela pārdomām.

----------


## australia

JDat, taisnība jau tev ir. Ilgtermiņā tikai tā arī darītu.
SEB prasa par kartiņu 1Eur/mēn. Ņem cik gribi.
Pagaidām nospļāvos un piereģistrēju savu esošo PayPalā, jo termiņš tāpat beigsies pēc pāris mēnešiem.

paņēmu pāris oled (2.42" un 1.3") un vienu 'rotary knob'. būs ko pamielot hobiju brīvā brīdī.

----------


## australia

aizvakar saņēmu ebaja sīkumus.

Vakar iedarbināju 2.42" OLED.
*Specene:*
I2C
The driver chip compatible SSD1306
DC Power : 5v
128 × 64
Piejūdzu pie atmega32, izgrūdu uz ekrāna kādu burtu. Domāju - viss būs skaisti. Pēc kādām 10 min ievēroju, ka parādījusies vertikāla līnija (spilgtāka nekā parastie pikseļi), kurā iztrūkst viens pikselis ...  :: 



sākumā biju piemirsis pull-up rezistorus un spēlējos ar SCL ātrumu virs 100kHz. Nez vai tas būtu kaut ko nogalinājis.

Un tāds tas čalis ir, kad inicializācijā norāda "Entire Display ON" (0xA5).


Visādi citādi viņš strādā. Jākrāso zaļš, ne?

rīt pamēģināšu pabakstīt 1.3" mikrobu:

----------


## sasasa

QUOTE=australia;104898] 
 Jākrāso zaļš, ne? 
 [/QUOTE]
kāpēc zaļš? aizlīmē pusi ciet  :: 
vai izmanto kā 2 mazus displejus ar atdalošo joslu pa vidu  ::

----------

